# Chihuahuas ears still arent up yet



## Lilmizzpretty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi i have a 5 month old chihuahua and her ears still arent up yet i was wondering if that has happen to anyone and will they go up? her pics are in my album

thanks


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I assume her parents ears were up right? If so i'd just put it down to teething. Maisies ears took forever to come up, she was around 8 months old before they were up for good! Some dogs just take longer than others


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, on some it takes longer. Smokes finally stood up around 7 months.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz's ears were up and down, first one then the other, back and forth, till she was around 8 months, when they finally stood up for good. But even now, sometimes they'll droop a bit when she's tired or really relaxed. 

You're not going to know whether or not they're going to stand permanently for another few months, probably.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have one who has had her ears up solidly since like 12 weeks. The other is a bit over 6 months and hers are almost never up. Sometimes one then both back down like she is a beagle! 

When by 12 weeks and they were not up, her show breeder sold her as a pet. We are not showing nor breeding her so we do not not care whether they stay up or not.


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

If you for sure want them up and are afraid they aren't going to go up on their own, you can put a breathe right strip in each ear. Just replace every couple of days until they are standing on their own. I used them for one of my girls and her ears have now been up permanently for almost 2 months now.


----------



## Lilmizzpretty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

well i actually never seen the parents. when i went to pick her up they were in a hurry to leave because they said they had a funeral to go to then when i emailed the lady asking for pictures of the parents she never responded to me


----------



## Lilmizzpretty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

im not using her for breeding or showing. i was just curious if they are going to go up or not. my other chihuahuas ears were up by like 9 weeks old and sometimes people tell me she looks like a daschund. even though her papers say pure bred. so i was wondering if she was mixed maybe thats the reason


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Please don't put a breathe right strip on her ears. That is an atrocious idea, those have chemicals and such in them - that skin is delicate and shouldn't be tethered to stand up.

They'll stand up when they're ready and if they don't they don't. 

She's likely teething, and you wont know for a few months.


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

I actually got the idea from another member, flippedstars I believe. It doesn't hurt their ears at all.


----------



## Lilmizzpretty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

ok thank you very much everyone!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well if you decide don't get the potent ones with menthol in them, just imo.

If you aren't showing her I wouldn't be concerned though.


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 5, 2010)

Hiccup has one ear that is a bit cockeyed but it only adds to his character. Nellie has very big ears and they flop at the tips unless she is playing or on alert and then they are at full attention.


----------



## rcgrant82 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fenrir had one ear down since I bought him back from the breeder (10 weeks-ish), but for the last almost two weeks they have both been up. I think they are up for good now.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

One of my chis ears don't stand I own both of her parents in my siggy they both have erect ears and same with the rest of the litter don't know what happened to her ears I was reading awhile back it has to do with the strength of the cartilage? Anyways it could have been in ninjas lines I never got to see his parents and I've bred baby since then and all pups had strong ears it all depends I guess


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, Bella's ears aren't up either really.. she is also still teething tho. Both her parent's ears are up so maybe her's will just take longer. She will be 6 months next week.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ruby's still cannot decide, she is heading toward 7 months and most of her adult teeth are in. Not certain what they are going to decide to do. 
With them down, she looks like a "teacup" (haha) Golden Retriever! I think when people ask if she is a "micro" or "miniature" I'll just say that she is a teacup Golden!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im sure it is to do with cartilidge coz Heidi has the softest, thinnest ears and they still dont have a set position!! Full up in cold weather and when out, tips down when out in warm weather, one or both down when indoors or hot weather and kinda crumpled inside out and sideways when she is really hot coz she has been sleeping under the duvet!!LOL
She is over a year and a half though so I think she is going to keep her changeable ears.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Isabelle is 5 and a half month and they have just flopped back down again. Her right ear was completely erect and the left was occasionally up. They have never been up and strong though. I love chihuahuas either way but I really hope hers stand as the huge pointy ears are what I love about Chi's the most.
I know her lines very well and she is the first to take so long with her ears. Typical Isabelle, always stubborn hehe!


----------

